
Apollo 11 Owner's Workshop Manual - echair
http://www.haynes.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=10001&productId=47367&langId=-1
======
hvs
Amazon on is listing this book for pre-order:

[http://www.amazon.com/NASA-Apollo-Owners-Workshop-
Manual/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/NASA-Apollo-Owners-Workshop-
Manual/dp/1844256839)

Release date is set for November 1st, 2009.

------
philwelch
Link is a UK sales page for a book under this title. Admittedly, the book
seems interesting.

